# Caulk, Silicone And The Rubber Roof



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals, action

I hope everyone had a great weekend and got outside to enjoy the weather (mid to upper 50's here, first NICE weekend in a long time!!)!!

I was cleaning the black streaks off of the camper







and noticed that some of the various caulkes and silicone placed around the various windows, storage doors and lights is cracking and separating from whatever it is intended to protect. Have any of you experienced this same problem? Do I use standard exterior caulk, is there a special RV type, and how come sometimes it looks like bathroom caulk and other times just clear silicone?









Also, what do I do to the rubber roof? I remember my dealer telling me that the roof had to be inspected twice a year or something like that and that it had to be treated with something. Any advice is appreciated.









Thanks

Jason


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, action
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend and got outside to enjoy the weather (mid to upper 50's here, first NICE weekend in a long time!!)!!
> 
> ...


Jason,

Here is a link for a poop sheet that has more info about the difference between sealer and caulk adn the uses for each. I actually printed parts and went to the local hardware store to match up information.

http://www.phrannie.org/moisture.html

Hope it helps. If you have not seen these before he has several VERY detailed poop sheets.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I was going to ask about the same thing. I went to the storage lot this past weekend and checked on the Outback. Yes, I sat in it for a while and wished I was in the mountains. Anyway, looking over the exterior, I can see at every seam and border (along the fenders, around lights, along every piece of trim, etc.) there is caulk / sealant of some kind. Since my Outback has been sitting outside all Winter, this caulk appears darker than the bright white fiberglass.

Looking closer at the caulk / sealant, there are areas that are thin and even some areas where the caulk has weathered off (in only 1 year of ownership!). So, in mid May before our first shakedown camp of the season, I was going to "re-seal" the entire unit.

I would like to find something that will last more than a year (like 5 perhaps?). Maybe RV-Fixer or Coachlight RV Sales can respond with sealant / caulking recommendations from Keystone.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

According to the service department at Garick RV, where I bought my 26RS, silicone can be used for all caulking around the windows and doors, and Dicor sealant for the roof. Both of these areas need to be checked periodically, as just like on our houses, both the caulks and sealants do not last for ever.

Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

As hatcityhosehauler said use Dicor only on the ruber roof (or equivalant ruber roof calk) and any silicon on the rest I also clean the ruber roof on my tt twice a year keeps the black streaks away.

jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I usually use silicone caulk. I've always made the dealer seal the roof probs...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The secret to a successful caulk, sealant, or adhesive job is preparing the surface first. Nothing will adhere to dirt or wax. Remove any loose material. Clean the area with rubbing alcohol and let it air dry before applying the new product. Remember to wait for the outside temperature to be right; check the label on whatever you're using. After letting it set a few days, you can wax the fiberglas around the new silicon. I also use Dicor on the rubber roof and white silicon on the body.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> The secret to a successful caulk, sealant, or adhesive job is preparing the surface first. Nothing will adhere to dirt or wax.


True dat.


----------

